# Netzwerktreiber ohne CD/Internet installieren?



## Cortez (28. August 2009)

Hallo Comunity,

ich hab auf mein laptop windows neu installiert. Jedoch habe ich die Treiber cd verlegt und nun steh ich ohne netzwerktreiber da und deswegen auch ohne internet.

Laptop steht neben mir,  ich könnte ggf auch etwas brennen und dann einschläusen aber was.

Was könnte ich da am besten tun?

Viele Grüße & Danke im vorraus


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2009)

über die Modellbezeichnung kannst du sicherlich auf der Herstellerseite deines notebooks (Support) den passenden Treiber runterladen, diesen kann man dann einfach über nen USB stick.. (zur not auch über die Speicherkarte ner digicam  ) aufs Notebook übertragen und isntallierne...

mfg Klemens


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

das macht doch nichts, 
die kannste dir doch runter laden,
musst  nur wissen welche , am besten ist es 
immer auf der Hersteller Seite  des Books selber  um Verwechslungen zu vermeiden, runter zu laden


----------



## Cortez (28. August 2009)

Targa


leider nichts zu finden


----------



## klefreak (28. August 2009)

@ COrtez

eine genaue Notebookbezeichnung wäre sehr hilfreich

steht sicherlich auf einem Aufkleber auf der Unterseite

--> Modellbezeichnung...

Targa Service Portal

mit deiner Notebookseriennummer solltest du hier weiterkommen..


mfg Klemens


EDIT: über den Menüpunkt SERVICE  hättest du auch schon auf deinem link diese Supportseite erhalten..
EDIT2 über MODELLAUSWAHL kanns tdu schnell dein Modell asuwählen und dort dann über DOWNLOAD (rechts oben auf der Seite) die passenden Treiber runterladen..


----------



## amdintel (28. August 2009)

Targa Service Portal
kann sein das der NV hat, da ist der Lan Treiber beim Chips mit dabei, kannste drücker bügeln  alles andere nicht an klicken und nur den Lan Treiber .


----------

